# Orange Box Access Code region restriction



## glenner (Mar 22, 2008)

I got the Orange Box for Xmas and when I entered the cd key it said not for this region. Steam replied (tough *****) & to contact the seller. I was not able to find out who it was purchased from and now I can't even load it.
How do I find out what region my code is for and is there a way to trade codes or over ride my computer to make it work?


----------



## brainiation (Jul 3, 2008)

Same story. On the back of the DVD case, in the smallest print in the lower corner, you will find something like "for use in Hong Kong andr Macau only". This is not easily found in the view you get online where the world literally shops these days. I have no idea which reseller I got the package from, but none of them stipulate REGION OF USE during the checkout and purchase process. Imagine that. STEAM won't do anything about it. As if it is IMPOSSIBLE and they can't exchange the software for a USA regional copy. I tried a Hong Kong proxy without any success to fool the STEAM registration engine.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi guys and welcome to TSF,

A similar question was asked http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/orange-box-region-locked-220535.html
Just try the following and reply..


----------

